# [Fri 21st Feb 2014] Live VIENNESE GYPSY-PUNK-SKA with Roy De Roy - free all night! (London)



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday 21st Feb 2014: VIENNESE GYPSY-PUNK-SKA!*




Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event

Band onstage: 11pm
DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Roy de Roy's blend of polka-punk beats and gypsy ska backe dby legendary high octane performances has already made them a big name on the European touring circuit, so we're well chuffed to welcome them back to the Albert.

Well also have DJs playing party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it's free all night!

*LIVE ON STAGE:*

ROY DE ROY

A red hot gypsy-punk quintet from Vienna, this band serves up an experimental cocktail of balkan, ska, klezmer and gypsy-punk. Already huge in Austria and picking up awards galore all over Europe, the band mix Balkan pola-punk with accordion, trumpet and danceable rhythms!



DJs on the night

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

*DANSETTE 45 (Modtown Rockers)*
Expect a record bag full of razor sharp 60s rockers, two-tone shakers, northern soul and Motown shoe shufflers!

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.

MAP & DIRECTIONS
The Albert is less than two minutes walk from Brixton station and a few minutes from the Brixton Academy. Turn left out of the tube station, take the second left down Coldharbour Lane (by the KFC), go past the Prince of Wales and it's the next pub on your left.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/roy-de-roy-brixton-feb-2104.html


----------



## madolesance (Feb 22, 2014)

What a fantastic band! Passion, energy and encores.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2014)

This is so urban.

How much more urban could this be?

None. None more urban


----------



## madolesance (Feb 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> This is so urban.
> 
> How much more urban could this be?
> 
> None. None more urban



?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

They really were fantastic. Great night!


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2014)

madolesance said:


> ?



Nothing bad,  just that a gypsy punk ska band in the Albert is like the epitome of urban. 

I bet they were good.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

An anti fascist gypsy punk ska band at that.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

It was jumping last night


----------

